# Mayrs Wonderful Stomach Remedy Chicago...1915? or earlier...



## woodswalker (May 5, 2010)

Out digging a dump out in the woods behind my house and came across a Mayrs Wonderful Stomach remedy...
                     .And had a bit of interesting info behind this "Wonderful cure all stomach ailments"

 This is a link to A Article in "The Journal" 1918
 http://jama.ama-assn.org/cgi/reprint/70/19/1393.pdf


 Here are a few pics of the bottle...I think it may have been made sometime between 1908 and 1918 if my research is correct!!


----------



## woodswalker (May 5, 2010)

Top pic is the bottom...this is a view standing up


----------



## woodswalker (May 5, 2010)

Another shot.....


----------



## woodswalker (May 5, 2010)

Found all three of these in the same dump....Middle on is the Mayrs Stomach remedy.  The Milk bottle to the left is from Our local dairy...Sherman's Dairy which now is more famous for their Ice cream than anything else....
    Bottle to the right is still a bit of a mystery to me.  Chesebrough man'ft'g Co. New York and London.   Haven't been able to find much at all on this bottle....Some say it's a vasoline bottle.... Anyone have any Ideas??? I'll post more pics just need to resize them!!!! Please Help


----------



## downeastdigger (May 5, 2010)

I'm guessing it is 1920's.  Dont know anything about it, but in my book anything embossed with the world "wonderful" is a good bottle in my book !


----------



## woodswalker (May 5, 2010)

Thanks Bram....I was pretty excited about this bottle when I read the article about it....Now if I could find anything on the other Chesebrough bottle!!!! that one is still a mystery to me....I'll post more pics of it today!!! Any input would be great 
   Amanda


----------

